# Raytracing und der fiktive Gamer Otto Normal- der Selbsthilfethread



## gaussmath (23. August 2019)

Ich bin Otto Normal und Gamer, bloß einer von vielen. Ich tue, was mir Spaß macht und bekomme auch nicht viel mit vom Marketing Tamm-tamm. Ich stehe in der Mitte der Gesellschaft und deswegen ist meine Grafikkarte Midrange. 

Was ist los mit mir? Wenn ich Raytracing in Spielen aktiviere, dann haut's mich nicht um. Ich muss genauer hinschauen, um den Unterschied zu sehen. Das lenkt vom Spielgeschehen ab, dabei will ich doch nur ein wenig Spaß beim Zocken haben. Der Inhalt des Spiels ist mir wichtiger als die Technik. 

Das alles hat meine Stimmung getrübt, weil ich nun als Technikfeind gelte. Die Leute in den Foren akzeptieren mich nicht mehr. Die negative Einstellung hat sich sogar auf die Performance ausgewirkt, weil es ab und zu ruckelt. Wäre ich besser drauf, würde mir das ja nicht auffallen. 

Wie ist eure Erfahrung?


----------



## Teacup (23. August 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wie ist eure Erfahrung?



Meine Grafikkarte war mal Highend und ich durfte mitreden. Jetzt ist sie es nicht mehr, niemand hört zu und ich musste wegen fehlender Anerkennung mein Hobby wechseln.

Ich baue nun Lego.


----------



## gaussmath (23. August 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> Ich baue nun Lego.



Ich fühle mit dir. Gut, dass du es mal ausgesprochen hast. Aber Lego fetzt auch. 3D, Immersion und so...


----------



## _Berge_ (23. August 2019)

Ich fühle mit dir, habe mir eine (okay, zwei) Radeon Seven gekauft weil sie mich mehr "an machen" als eine RTX GPU finde fette 16GB HBM iwie "geiler" als Lichteffekte in Spielen die ich eh nicht wahrnehme und mir sogar Performance stiehlt 

Überall nur Raytracing hier, Raytracing da, ja schön und nun?

EDIT: hmmm Lego... ja überlege schon lange mir den Star wars Millennium Falke zu kaufen, 8400 Teile fetzt schon


----------



## Elistaer (23. August 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> EDIT: hmmm Lego... ja überlege schon lange mir den Star wars Millennium Falke zu kaufen, 8400 Teile fetzt schon



Schau dir die Videos vom Held der Steine er spricht aus was viele denken. Lego und vor allem Lego Technik ist nur noch teuer aber wirklich innovative Sachen gibt es kaum noch, ich muß mal meinen alten LKW von 97 suchen ob der noch vollständig ist. 

Zum Thema Technik und Hardware gehe ich lieber raus mit der Spiegel Reflex und mache Bilder. 

Hardware ist nicht so wichtig wie die immersion im Spiel, sei es durch die Story (SWTOR, WoW), durch Geräusche und Umgebung (WoT wenn man neben der Artillerie steht und das 205er Geschütz haut dir die Ohren raus), in Escape from Tarcov macht einem das ganze Spiel paranoid weil jedes Geräusch ein Gegner sein kann. 



Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (23. August 2019)

Ich finde Raytracing für Beleuchtung sehr gut. Bei Metro und Minecraft ist es schon sehr gut zu erkennen.
Spiegelungen wie in anderen Games finde ich weniger wichtig. Gerade wenn dann extra noch Pfützen platziert werden.
Bei einem Rennsim im Regen mag es sicherlich toll sein.

Unterschied ist halt dass Entwickler bisher sehr viel tricksen mussten. Man merkt dann recht schnell wenn man in einem Level gezielt Effekte platziert. Trifft auch auf die großen Konsolentitel zu.

Das Ziel sollte schon sein dass es die Hardware von sich aus korrekt darstellt und Entwickler, wenn es Standard wird, solche Dinge nicht mehr extra programmieren müssen. Dann bleibt mehr Zeit für die Politur anderer Sachen.

Was Performance betrifft finde ich es sinnlos immer auf 4k/60 Ultra plus Raytracing zu bestehen.
Sorry, selbst die 2080Ti kann nicht 4k Ultra mit immer 60 Bilder auch ohne Raytracing stemmen.
Liegt schon daran dass manche Ultraeffekte für 10% bessere Optik dir 30% der Framerate fressen.

Mal davon ab dass Ultra auf meinen 27" WQHD weniger gut rüber kommt als hohe Einstellungen auf dem 32" UHD oder gar 55" OLED.
Je kleiner die Auflösung desto weniger lassen sich Effekte herausarbeiten.

Gerade deswegen geht es mit Raytracing auch ohne Ultra in anderen Bereichen.
Bei Metro gewinnt man von Ultea zu Hoch schon ordentlich Performance.

Dass Raytracing momentan nur in 1440p/60 oder 4k/30 geht ist eh schon eine Leistung. Vor kurzen brauchte man da noch 2-3 GPU im Verbund und jetzt geht es mit einer Single-GPU.
Zumindest als Techdemo für paar Level kann man es sich schon geben. Selbst wenn ich ein Game dann eher in UHD/60 durchzocke.

Für mich ist Raytracing ein Bonus wo es jetzt den Anfang nehmen muss damit es sich entwickelt. Zu erwarten dass 4k/144fps mit Raytracing ausgereift auf den Markt kommt hat technische Entwicklungen bisher nicht mitbekommen.

Mal sehen wie die Games laufen die es gleich in der Engine berücksichtigen als bisher auf Alte draufgetackert zu werden. Da lasst sich hier und da sicherlich noch etwas rausholen.

Ich würde es als Bonus für technisch interessierte Leute sehen aber nicht als einzigen Kaufgrund einer RTX Karte.


----------



## _Berge_ (23. August 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Schau dir die Videos vom Held der Steine er spricht aus was viele denken. Lego und vor allem Lego Technik ist nur noch teuer aber wirklich innovative Sachen gibt es kaum noch, ich muß mal meinen alten LKW von 97 suchen ob der noch vollständig ist.



Kenne ich tatsächlich und Recht hat er auch, bevor ich zum "echten" Lego greife nehme ich lieber die "Kopien" sind meist genauso gut zu einem guten Preis bsp. Millennium Falke von Lego bei iwas zwischen 700-1000€ und die "NoName" Kopie für 260€


----------



## Elistaer (23. August 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Kenne ich tatsächlich und Recht hat er auch, bevor ich zum "echten" Lego greife nehme ich lieber die "Kopien" sind meist genauso gut zu einem guten Preis bsp. Millennium Falke von Lego bei iwas zwischen 700-1000€ und die "NoName" Kopie für 260€


Stimmt Cobie ist verdammt gut und vor allem zb die Bismarck ist eine Wucht die ganzen sloops welche man in ich glaub 20 verschiedenen Versionen findet in Lego gibt es das in 2 Varianten.

Zu raytracing was eigentlich Thema ist finde ich noch keinen Nutzen solange die großen Entwickler sich mit DX12 nicht genug auseinander setzen bestes Beispiel ist hier BF eigentlich jeder spricht hier von schlechter Performance egal ob Nvidia oder AMD.

Das DX12 ein Bonus mit Leistungs Schub bringt zeigt doch forca sehr gut. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2019)

Raytracing sieht schon geil aus. Aber deswegen hole ich mir keine sündhaft teure Grafikkarte. Dafür ist mir mein Geld zu schade.


----------



## Teacup (24. August 2019)

Kaum erwähnt man Lego, kommen sie alle ans Licht 


Elistaer schrieb:


> Schau dir die Videos vom Held der Steine er  spricht aus was viele denken.



Es gibt auch viele andere tolle Kanäle, die deutlich mehr in Richtung Praxis / Bauen gehen und einem einen besseren Eindruck von den Modellen geben. Fand ich beim 42099 ganz witzig, die einen präsentieren das Modell auf einem Tisch und jammern, andere machen sich zwei, drei Gedanken und fahren damit durch Schlamm (do not try this @ home) 



RyzA schrieb:


> Raytracing sieht schon geil aus. Aber deswegen hole ich mir keine sündhaft teure Grafikkarte. Dafür ist mir mein Geld zu schade.



Ich finde es gleichzeitig geil und enttäuschend. Technisch eine tolle Sache, spiegelnde Pfützen sind eher so "".


----------



## Hannesjooo (26. August 2019)

Ich schäme mich fast davon zu erzählen, aber ich hab trotz fehlenden RT immer noch spaß am
Gamen. Ich hab mir jetzt aus frust noch eine weitere beziehung mit einem Weibchen angefangen,
weil ich mich schmutzig fühle beim zocken. Ich erwische mich immer mehr beim an der frischen 
Luft sein. Letztens hab ich sogar mal mehrere Tage nicht gezockt und war offline am Chatten....
Bitte hilft mir, was soll ich machen. Nachher gefällt es mir noch draußen.
Eigentlich macht man bei gutem Wetter doch nur das Fenster auf...
Ich weis nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## HisN (26. August 2019)

Keins der Games, die ich zur Zeit zocke unterstützt RT.
Und trotzdem Ruckelt es ab und an^^


----------



## gaussmath (26. August 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Und trotzdem Ruckelt es ab und an^^



Vielleicht liegt's ja an der CPU.


----------



## Rollora (26. August 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Was ist los mit mir? Wenn ich Raytracing in Spielen aktiviere, dann haut's mich nicht um. Ich muss genauer hinschauen, um den Unterschied zu sehen. Das lenkt vom Spielgeschehen ab, dabei will ich doch nur ein wenig Spaß beim Zocken haben. Der Inhalt des Spiels ist mir wichtiger als die Technik.


Mir gings lange so mit
HDR
4K statt Full HD (bei sinnvoller Distanz zum Monitor)
144hz
höhere AA Modi

Letztlich sind aktuelle Raytracing- Spiele Rasterizing Spiele in denen Raytracing drangepappt ist.
Raytracing IST eine zukunftsträchtige Technologie. Ohne sie, wird es niemals zu Fotorealismus kommen.
Im moment kostet Raytracing viel Leistung, aber je detaillierter RAsterizing werden soll, desto höher ist auch dort der Leistungsbedarf. Und an einem Punkt - der wohl in wenigen Jahren erreicht ist, überschneiden sich diese beiden imaginären Graphen.

So gesehen
1) ja Echtzeit Raytracing ist im Moment noch in den Kinderschuhen
2) richtig eingesetzt, sollte man nicht danach suchen müssen, der Unterschied ist offensichtlich
3) für Entwickler wird der Aufwand guter Beleuchtung einfacher, wenn sie nur noch an RT denken müssen
4)sobald du dich mal dran gewohnt hast, wirst du die Unterschiede noch deutlicher erkennen.
5) bislang ist es kein "must have" Feature, aber endlich ist es mal "auf den Weg gebracht".


----------

